# cooking a standing rib roast



## dot 2006 (Dec 8, 2014)

told  my wife I wanted to smoke a rib roast (maybe 8 Lbs) for Christmas dinner she does not think much of the idea. Soo was wondering about how long to cook and at what temp smoker should be plus what IT should be cooked too

 I have a grand café smoker and I am thinking about doing the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker to add smoke do I still use water in the smoker r will that be too much humidity


----------



## thesmokist (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm thinking about doing one for Christmas myself and was wondering how to go about because I've never done one so I'm curious to see what kind of responses there will be to this.


----------



## lovespicyfood (Dec 8, 2014)

Funny...kind of a similar situation for me...wife is not crazy about a smoker so I plan on smoking a turkey (first time ever smoking) as a complement to her traditionally prepared beef tenderloin.  I figure this way, if I blow it, no problem.  :)


----------



## foamheart (Dec 8, 2014)

You don't want to ruin one of these, it'll make ya cry.

I will give you three suggestions.

1. If you are not already a smoker, Practice first. Buy a beef roast and practice. You didn't learn to drive in one day, in a Ferrari. 

2. You'll need an internal temperature sensor, a remote recieving unit with an alarm makes it even more nice. Learn how it works before the roast. Fairly inexpensive, and a must have these days. NO one does time/temperature anymore. Digital is just too exact.

3. Check Bearcarver's cheat sheets, he'll go step by step with you.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159333/bears-step-by-step-index#post_1149933


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2014)

I pulled this out of the smoker 2 days ago....  came out pretty good...   Rub in Kosher salt all over the exterior...  kills surface bacteria and the meat dearly needs it...  rub in your favorite seasonings, and lots of it...   I like Montreal Steak seasoning...   All vents wide open to start... temp about 250 for 10 minutes... lower temp to 140...   start the smoke...  I smoked this roast for 1 1/4 channels of the AMNPS... about 4 hours...   Pitmasters Choice and Hickory about 1:1...   raise temp. to 180 ish until Final IT is achieved...  Do Not stick the SANITIZED thermometer into the meat until about hour 6....    Do not use a water pan....   You do not want to steam the meat....  

The meat came out juicy... 

   ......   click on pic to enlarge .......












PR 12-7-14 3.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 8, 2014







http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...he-smoker-amnps-generating-smoke#post_1275502


----------



## dot 2006 (Dec 9, 2014)

thanks on the advice love it for the rib roast. Now if I was going to do a pork shoulder would I use the water tray when smoking it while using the AMNPS.

 I also did not know to put the thermometer in till after the meat had cooked some. I was putting it in at start of cooking. I also have been smoking around 250 for pork I guess this is a little too hot seems like everybody does around 225


----------



## gary s (Dec 9, 2014)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a fogy and cold day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything .*

*Gary*


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 9, 2014)

According to Todd's instructions for the AMNPS and my own experience, filling the water tray will cause too much humidity which might affect the functioning of the AMNPS.  Leave the chamber dry.  I second Foam's advice about getting a good thermometer and following Bear's step by step.  You will love the results!


----------



## dot 2006 (Dec 9, 2014)

That is what I was thinking on the chamber. I have A themometer that checks meat n grill temp.


----------



## wolfman1955 (Dec 9, 2014)

dot 2006 said:


> That is what I was thinking on the chamber. I have A themometer that checks meat n grill temp.


Do a boil test on your therm. to insure accuracy!
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## dot 2006 (Dec 9, 2014)

Well hate to be dumb but how do u do a boil test


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2014)

boil water....   insert thermometer tip....  check reading......  should read 212 or 100 and adjust for altitude....


----------



## bdillard (Dec 26, 2014)

Completed two SRPM's yesterday. Large end cuts. Both 9+lbs. Dry rubbed with Montreal 24 hours prior. Wet rub of Olive Oil, garlic, secret herbs. Vacuum packed for 8 hours. Cooked on XLBGE/Digique @ 225 degrees. Removed at 125 and seared on my gas searing station. Tips and renderings went to au juice along with onions, garlic, beef stock. No smoke. Charcoal only. Came out perfecto....was so happy with it forgot to take the pics...next time! Today I'm slow-smokin the ribs with cherry ..... My crew of 16 scoffed up the prime rib so I stashed the ribs for me and the Queen....Happy New Year!













IMG_2764.jpg



__ bdillard
__ Dec 26, 2014


















IMG_2766.jpg



__ bdillard
__ Dec 26, 2014


----------

